# Advice on Mallorca please!



## brightbug (Jan 3, 2017)

Can anyone help me with some questions about Mallorca? First some background on me: I am in my 30's from the UK and married to a guy from mainland Spain. We have a 1 year old. When our son was born we gave up the rat race and relocated to sunny Malta, where we have been for a year. There are some things about Malta that we are finding difficult (the extreme hot weather, mossies 6mths of the year, hard to integrate with locals and mostly how small it is and lack of facilities). We are thinking about Mallorca as, unlike mainland Spain, it hasn't been too badly affected by 'la crisis', it is quite international, we think we can integrate a bit better and while we will still be able to enjoy island life it is a lot bigger and has more going on. Work isn't an issue for us since we both are fortunate to have our own businesses working from home, though we both do need to go back to the UK regularly. Some doubts I am hoping fellow expats can assist with:

1) What is the education like? It's really important to us to give our son the best education we possibly can, even if it means living in a cheaper house so we can afford it! Ideally we want him to be educated in English. I have heard the state schools are not all that good and teach everything in mallorquin so please help me with some more insights into this one! 

2) Since Mallorca relies heavily on tourism as it's main industry, I'm kinda worried it will be overrun with tourists in summer. I have only been there in winter, and liked the fact that it had a lot going on but was still fairly quiet. Does it get crazy mad? Any areas to avoid in terms of living that might get a bit too crowded? 

3) How safe is Mallorca? In Malta there is virtually zero crime, which is very nice indeed. I have read on some Spanish-speaking forums that Mallorca is full of gypsies and pickpockets and would like to know your opinions as expats.

And any more info you can give me on pros and cons of Mallorca?!

Thank you


----------

